# Speed limiter on car



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Guys...

my car has a restricted speed limit for some unknown reason...
it starts around 125-130mph. the green shift/rev light starts to flash and then its cuts all power, no matter what gear you are in... and will not go over 130.

not had this before. certainly not in the last GTR. how can I get rid of it.?

I have a track day this Friday on the Nurburgring...

thanks in advance


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

on the menu on the drivers dash... there is a setting for "ICY".. but I cannot find out whether it relates to the weather or something else

this was switched on to "ON"... does this restrict performance/speed at all.?


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

UK spec? 
I thought only JDM cars were restricted, but not sure about the JDM GT-R.
Is your car tuned at all?
Doesn't sound right to be honest. Wonder if its the ecu holding back due to an issue.

The 'Icy' thing your referring to is just a dash warning relating to low outside temperature i think. Although without looking can't be sure. Its in the manual though.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks for the reply..

yep - UK car. 2010. 10,000miles. 1 owner. FSH etc etc. bought it totally standard.

only thing I have done is install a Y pipe and had the gearbox update, via the ECUTEK.
he chose to put on the JDM gearbox software upodate rather than the US one - could this be the reason for restricted speed I wonder ?


and yeh, figured out the ICY setting. its just a temp warning.


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

Think you should probably speak to your nearest Ecutek/GTR tuner asap as I imagine it will spoil your track day, and the journey there and back :chuckle: they might just be able to send you a new map or check your logs. Do you have a cable?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

hi,
no I don't have a cable. so I will go back.

and yes, it would be extremely annoying, as we have the track to ourselves on Friday and I wanted to vmax the car on the straight.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

no faults on the car. just did a code read. so that's hopefully ruled out...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the speed cut before the ecu upgrade was at 110KM/H so it can't be that


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

ahh. thanks for that. rules that out as well.

mate of mine suggested the car may have been running a COBB previously and was restricted through that... however, my old car had COBB and I am fairly sure it did not have a speed restrictor on it... even so, why on earth would you set it at 130mph?

plus, I have had the car checked and it has never been tuned. 

most bizzare


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

OK,
I say it has a speed limiter on it, however... for some bizzare reason, could the cruise control settings have something to do with it. ?

my BMW and merc both had a speed limit control on them, set through the CC.

but surely if the CC is not switched on, then it should not restrict it...?

ps, I have not set the CC to 130.

and the car is not on the public highway. its on a rolling road. ;-)


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm wondering if it's because you installed JDM gearbox software? I think they're limited to around 120mph?

Did you not go over that speed before the software update?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm trying to remember if one of the options in the menu is setting a speed limit, I know you can set the green rev light, but can't remember about a speed limit, will check it out tomorrow on mine and post back.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Trevgtr said:


> I'm wondering if it's because you installed JDM gearbox software? I think they're limited to around 120mph?
> 
> Did you not go over that speed before the software update?


Fairly sure I did...

and they did install the JDM gearbox update...


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Trevgtr said:


> I'm trying to remember if one of the options in the menu is setting a speed limit, I know you can set the green rev light, but can't remember about a speed limit, will check it out tomorrow on mine and post back.


thanks...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

My advice is get down to Andy at AC Speedtech asap or your gonna do a very slow lap of the ring !!!!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

sorry been in Spain to long the limiter is 110MPH ie 180KM/H

it just cut power when it cut in

I had a wire put in the defeat it then the ecu was updated and the wire came out


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

dudersvr said:


> My advice is get down to Andy at AC Speedtech asap or your gonna do a very slow lap of the ring !!!!!


This is good advice


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

all sorted now.. thanks everyone.

It transpires, that if you just have the JDM gearbox software update, without the engine management update, at the same time, there is a safety net built in, in the form of a speed limiter...

had this removed now and the car just hit 200mph !


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Who sorted it? 200mph I take it your in Germany already


----------



## Philloy (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Nick who is the trackday with as I will be at the ring on Friday around lunch time 
Phil


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

HI PHIL,

not sure mate. it is a German Co. running the day. my mate has sorted it out for us as we are on the Nurball Rally.
fairly sure it is full up though.
do you want me to ask about any spare places ?

half day is 350 euros, passenger is 100euros. helmets are required and noise limit is 100dbs.


----------



## Philloy (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Nick Yes if you could find out if there is any space after lunch,It will be about 1 oclock by the time we get to the ring,I have a 10 plate gtr for this trip
Phil


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

HI Phil,

OK, highly likely we can get you on. the deal has changed though, by the organiser, not us....
for last minute people, they are charging by the hour only.
140euros per hour. the meeting point is the devils café.
meeting there for 12.30-1pm for drivers briefing. 

they are also running the GP circuit, so its going to be along lap !


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Robbie J said:


> sorry been in Spain to long the limiter is 110MPH ie 180KM/H
> 
> it just cut power when it cut in
> 
> I had a wire put in the defeat it then the ecu was updated and the wire came out


same before cobb ap 181km/h ecu cuts it.


----------

